# Annual VAHS Summer BBQ @ Anthony's July 15th Noon till 4pm Saturday



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So all VAHS members, BCA members, fishkeepers & their families are all welcome to join us for our Third Annual Summer BBQ.

PLACE: 6745 Lakeview Ave, Burnaby backyard
DATE: July 15th, 2017
TIME: Food will be ready by noon and get together will run on till 4pm. Welcome to come by earlier (as early as 11, which is when I'm firing up the Webers).
VAHS MEMBERS eat free
Non members will have to pay a nominal fee (usually $10/adult & kids eat free) but I will have to confirm this with Bart & the others.

I have seating on my deck for up to 50 people so make your plans now to attend.

I will most likely be cooking & bbqing a wide range of yumyums.

Tentative menu (subject to change):

Malaysian curry chicken & potatoes
Malaysian fried noodles with vegetables
Pasta with meat balls & meat sauce
Stir fried vegetables or veggie platter
Coconut milk basmati rice
BBQ marinated pork ribs 
BBQ marinated chicken
Tandoori chicken
Grilled corn on the cob
Grilled hotdogs
Grilled mushrooms in foil 
Stuffed burgers (only if I really feel ambitious & have time)
Some cakes & pastries (store bought unless I can get Felicia to help bake some that weekend).
Watermelon & other fruit
Fruit punch & soda pop


So whether you're a Meatatarian like me or a vegetarian (shudder), there will be enough to fill your tummies.

Come hang out for the afternoon with local fishnuts. 

Even if it rains, my covered pergola will allow us to seat about 25-30 people on the deck out of the rain and another dozen or so indoors.

See you all here in a month's time.

Anthony


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a great event for everyone to meet.Anthony is a great host and the food is always the best.Thanks Anthony for hosting once again.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Free tours of my urban orchard (48 fruit trees/48 varieties of tree fruits) & garden, as well as sw & fw fish tanks.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Jousters said:


> This is a great event for everyone to meet.Anthony is a great host and the food is always the best.Thanks Anthony for hosting once again.


 Totally agree with Jody...thanks Anthony for once again "coming to the table."


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Free tours of my urban orchard (48 fruit trees/48 varieties of tree fruits) & garden, as well as sw & fw fish tanks.


If you've never seen Anthony's "urban orchard"...you will be blown away. Mark and myself got our tour of the 2017 "edition" the other evening...........Amazing as per usual


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I will be busy with our move to Kelowna, so I doubt if I will be able to attend the bbq , the food that Anthony prepares is always very good and will miss chowing down and talking with all the fish friends. Have fun everyone, hoping to try to attend the fall auction.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Too bad you can't make the BBQ and have a great move ... never easy but exciting at the same time. Are you envisioning tanks in the home or your own fish room out building?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I will be busy with our move to Kelowna, so I doubt if I will be able to attend the bbq , the food that Anthony prepares is always very good and will miss chowing down and talking with all the fish friends. Have fun everyone, hoping to try to attend the fall auction.


Hey Laurie ....we will miss you at Anthony's....good luck on your move....I like the sound of your "Future set up...". Sounds awesome.....Look forward to hearing from you when you get settled Kelowna and hope to see you in November


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Too bad you can't make the BBQ and have a great move ... never easy but exciting at the same time. Are you envisioning tanks in the home or your own fish room out building?


Yup I'll be setting up my Osaka in our den area just off the kitchen. Our new place has 1386 sq. feet and is very roomy. The Fluval Spec V will sit on the room divider between the kitchen and dining room.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Guy said:


> Yup I'll be setting up my Osaka in our den area just off the kitchen. Our new place has 1386 sq. feet and is very roomy. The Fluval Spec V will sit on the room divider between the kitchen and dining room.


are you going to start another SW tank??


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Aquarium photos from a legend.Have a great move Laurie.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

tentative RSVP anthony...looking forward to it


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to attend with Eliza and Dakota. My summer is getting busier by the week!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like Wendy and I will be in the lower mainland for a few days including the weekend of July 15th to do a few things, so I will be able to come to BBQ after all. COOL!!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Looks like Wendy and I will be in the lower mainland for a few days including the weekend of July 15th to do a few things, so I will be able to come to BBQ after all. COOL!!


Yaaaayyyyy....I'll be great to see you Laurie :bigsmile:


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Good news Laurie.Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Great
Laurie! Miss us already? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup!!!!............................................


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

That's great news Laurie. Looking forward to seeing you. Bring the wife to the bbq.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anthony,

How goes it? Can I add myself and my fiancé? Can I bring anything you need? I make a killer Mediterranean octopus if your interested? So far that date works for me . Hope I don't get called into work.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure Luke that sounds great. Hope to see you here July 15th. 

Anyone who wants to show up a bit earlier (I'll be firing up the BBQs around 11), help with setup or tour my "urban farm/urban orchard) before the crowd gets here is welcome.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Two more weeks till the VAHS BBQ!!!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Two more weeks till the VAHS BBQ!!!


Looking forward to it Anthony :bigsmile:


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh man, I'm out of town for a family reunion that weekend. Maybe next time.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone bringing anything for sale, trade or giveaway ??


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Please contact Dave at vahs or I if you are planning to attend so I can plan how much food to buy and prepare. 9 more days to go. I will start a sign up on this thread:

SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3
GuppyGeorge + 1
The Guy
VElderton
Liquid Krystal
CRS Fan + 2
Jousters
Luke78 + 1


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Please contact Dave at vahs or I if you are planning to attend so I can plan how much food to buy and prepare. 9 more days to go. I will start a sign up on this thread:
> 
> SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3
> ...
> ...


Looks like Eliza will be working, so it looks like just Dakota and I can make it.

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3 (2 kids)
GuppyGeorge + 1
The Guy
VElderton
Liquid Krystal
CRS Fan + 1 kid
Eileen + 3
Fishesforfaith + 3 (2 kids)
Dave
Bart
Mike
Claudia


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

DBam said:


> Oh man, I'm out of town for a family reunion that weekend. Maybe next time.


Family will always be there but Anthony's bbq food will all be gone........dilema


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like to come with Dave so I will see you there too. I have a friend who is also wanting to come to see your urban garden and eat the great food i told her you made if Dave has room in the car. Will confirm her by tomorrow.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3 (2 kids)
> GuppyGeorge + 1
> The Guy
> VElderton
> ...


Tentatively 22 adults + 5 kids. If you plan to attend, please post on this thread or contact me (preferably the former) so we can get a final count of attendees. More people coming = larger variety of dishes I will cook.


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd like to come! I'll be on my own.

Kim


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3 (2 kids)
GuppyGeorge + 1
The Guy
VElderton
Liquid Krystal
CRS Fan + 1 kid
Eileen + 3
Fishesforfaith + 3 (2 kids)
Dave
Bart
Mike
Claudia
Etaloche
DaveBC
Kathy + 1
Shrimpette
Jouster + 1 kid

Running total is now at 24 adults & 6 children


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Just back from Beijing ... great opportunity to help my wife Colleen with a Pro-D teacher exchange. Many things to like, really only one bad thing was the heat + humidity ... too much like Toronto in the summer. We hope to return ... looking forward to the BBQ should be there about 12:30 and stay for a couple hours.

Thanks Anthony!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3 (2 kids)
GuppyGeorge + 1
The Guy
VElderton
Liquid Krystal
CRS Fan + 1 kid
Eileen + 1
Fishesforfaith + 3 (2 kids)
Dave
Bart
Mike
Claudia
Etaloche
DaveBC
Kathy + 1
Shrimpette
Jouster + 1 kid

Running total is now at 22 adults & 6 children.

If you're still interested in coming, please let us know asap.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Anthony,

Still on for this gathering. Plus 1 . If that changes I'll let u know


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3 (2 kids)
GuppyGeorge + 1
The Guy
VElderton
Liquid Krystal
CRS Fan + 1 kid
Eileen + 1
Fishesforfaith + 3 (2 kids)
Dave
Bart
Mike
Claudia
Etaloche
DaveBC
Kathy + 1
Shrimpette
Jouster + 1 kid
Luke28 + 1

Running total is now at 24 adults & 6 children.

If you're still interested in coming, please let us know asap.

Sorry Luke28, my bad. I thought I had added you earlier. You're on the list now.

Anthony


----------



## joe pooh (Mar 2, 2017)

hello Anthony, please count me in, we are 6 people, my wife and 4 kids. We can bring something if it will help....we're a lot of people to show up hungry and empty handed....

Jaime.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

No problem Anthony


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

Apisto70 will be there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic + 3 (2 kids)
GuppyGeorge + 1
The Guy
VElderton
Liquid Krystal
CRS Fan + 1 kid
Eileen + 1
Fishesforfaith + 3 (2 kids)
Dave
Bart
Mike
Claudia
Etaloche
DaveBC
Kathy + 1
Shrimpette
Jouster + 1 kid
Luke28 + 1
Joe Pooh + 5 (4 kids)
Apisto70

Running total is now 27 adults + 10 kids. Wow, I'm going to need to go shopping for more food.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Starting to look like a party Anthony :bigsmile:


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Anthony.....Unfortunately ( much to her disappointment ) my wife isn't able to attend. However, the "count" will remain the same as Mark will be coming with me so he will be my "+1"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Bought 4 bags of peaches & cream corn, watermelon, marble cakes, big box of chicken drums, drinks, some vegetables, noodles, etc. to go with all the marinating pork ribs, Italian sausages, etc. so lots of food for tomorrow.

Cooking up a big wok of Malaysian curry chicken with potatoes and the pasta sauce with meat balls tonight so they'll absorb all the flavours overnight.

Only 18+ hours before people start showing up so guess who's going to be a busy, busy guy.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Curry & pasta meatball sauce all done. Meats all defatted, cut up & marinated. Mmmmm.

Anyone planning to come early (10:30-11:30ish)? May need some help with final setup of chairs & tables and shucking the corn. I'll see if I have the time & energy tonight to do most of the deck setup for the 37+ attendees expected.

Anthony


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd like to come early, but I'm playing golf in the a.m....got an early tee time and only playing nine, so we'll come as early as possible


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

BTW.... is Claudia in charge of parking again this year


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Copied & edited from the first post so everyone can see the address.

PLACE: 6745 Lakeview Ave, Burnaby backyard
CONTACT NUMBER: 604-868-5553
DATE: July 15th, 2017
TIME: Food will be ready by noon and get together will run on till 4pm. Welcome to come by earlier (as early as 11, which is when I'm firing up the Webers).
VAHS MEMBERS eat free
Non members will have to pay a nominal fee (usually $10/adult & kids eat free) but I will have to confirm this with Bart & the others.

I have seating on my deck for up to 50 people so make your plans now to attend.

I will be cooking & bbqing a wide range of yumyums.

Menu:

Malaysian curry chicken & potatoes
Malaysian fried noodles with vegetables
Pasta with meat balls & meat sauce
Stir fried vegetables 
Coconut milk basmati rice
BBQ marinated pork ribs 
BBQ marinated chicken
Tandoori chicken (only a bit)
Grilled corn on the cob
Grilled hotdogs & Italian sausage
Grilled mushrooms in foil 
Some cakes 
Watermelon & other fruit
Fruit punch & soda pop

See you all in a few hours. Still need some people to show up early to help with set up.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

should be there by 1ish.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Kathie and I won't be there until later in the afternoon. 1:10 appointment before coming over.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OK Dave. See you later


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Dakota at skating lessons until 11:30 and then we're off to the BBQ. See everyone sooner than later..... hopefully.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Just got home from another great VAHS bbq at Anthony's. As per usual, Anthony killed it again :bigsmile: Hard to beat...combination of great food, good company and lots of fish talk  In addition to the usual faces, it was nice to meet a couple of new local aquarists  Thanks once again Anthony, Felicia and Isabella for all of your hard work and preparation for another great day...only downside was that our parking attendant didn't show again...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Man I can't believe I keep missing this! So awesome! No fish on the menu?? Hahahaha


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Anthony and family.We had a great time.Great to meet newer BC Aquaria members and familiar hobbyist.Laurie great to see you again.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again for the food and the garden..... and to see some fish people again! I'm glad everyone welcomed Dakota's antics as well (even the dynamic duo of master blueberry pickers).

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who could come by to enjoy our little soiree (i.e. bbq party). Had a great time meeting & talking with everyone. Good to catch up with old and new friends.

Anthony


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great gathering, great food or should I say fantastic food, great chats ... left about 2:00 pm to go fishing off north tip of Bowen Island and caught an 8 lb Chinook Salmon. 

I guess that that qualifies as a GREAT fish focus day!

Thanks Anthony & VAHS. what a great club!


----------

